# EPIC Pass SWAF - o_O ??



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

It's about what they were last year.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

element said:


> Is it just me, or are the SWAF discounts this year pretty crappy?...
> 
> Ski With A Friend | Snow.com
> 
> They look pretty close to full ticket price - or the price you can get at liftopia/etc....


Yeah they're not really helpful. I was looking at 3 packs for some friends coming out to ride, and you end up saving 9 dollars by using SWAF as opposed to just buying a 3 pack. Not really encouraging for my friends. I guess that's what we get for riding Vail resorts... :dunno:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

ColoRADical said:


> Yeah they're not really helpful. I was looking at 3 packs for some friends coming out to ride, and you end up saving 9 dollars by using SWAF as opposed to just buying a 3 pack. Not really encouraging for my friends. I guess that's what we get for riding Vail resorts... :dunno:


Yeah, but the season pass is cheap as hell. Good for the pass holder, not so good for his friends. lol


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> Yeah, but the season pass is cheap as hell. Good for the pass holder, not so good for his friends. lol


Being able to convince friends/family to go to a place where your pass works is one of the "values" of the SWAF deal though...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Vail = fail


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Vail = fail


Confirmed. I rode Monarch last year and it was one of the most enjoyable experiences I've had on a board. With just a short hike, I was riding wind loaded bowls with a handful of locals that all knew exactly where to go for staches.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I love Breck, Beaver, Copper but fuck those weekend lift lines, still jealous of you folks with the epic pass though, it's the best deal in the ski world bar none when a pass to the single cheapest resort in SLC is 900$.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> ...still jealous of you folks with the epic pass though, it's the best deal in the ski world bar none when a pass to the single cheapest resort in SLC is 900$.


The parking lot (aka I-70) and the crowds will make you think otherwise. This is my second year with the epic pass and right now it looks doubtful weather I will be getting one next year. For next year I'm looking at getting a Rocky Mountain Super Pass + and a pass at Loveland all for under $1000.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Or buy a sled for under 2k and have no lift lines

I picked up a tastefully modded mountain max for $1600. One of the most reliable sleds ever built....

However, I also have an epic pass but luckily I work weekends so Tuesdays are my free day. I've forgotten what the i-70 parking lot looks like


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> The parking lot (aka I-70) and the crowds will make you think otherwise. This is my second year with the epic pass and right now it looks doubtful weather I will be getting one next year. For next year I'm looking at getting a Rocky Mountain Super Pass + and a pass at Loveland all for under $1000.


Sorry I'm clueless but what resorts do you get access to with the Rocky Mountain super pass?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

WP, Copper and 6 days at steamboat


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> The parking lot (aka I-70) and the crowds will make you think otherwise. This is my second year with the epic pass and right now it looks doubtful weather I will be getting one next year. For next year I'm looking at getting a Rocky Mountain Super Pass + and a pass at Loveland all for under $1000.


I'm thinking along the same lines. Going to get an Epic Local Pass and an Echo season pass. That way if traffic gets stupid backed-up I'll just get off the highway and go to Echo


----------

